# Xbox Install



## dietgert (Feb 4, 2010)

Hello,

well, now I`ve got an old xbox available, modded with cromwell 2.41, written into the TSOP..
But the FreeBSD-xbox page is gone..
Where can I find useful informations regarding installing Freebsd on my xbox?


----------



## fronclynne (Feb 4, 2010)

I don't have me an xbox, so I don't know, but I can't find anything newer than 2007, sadly.

http://www.freebsdnews.net/2008/01/23/freebsd-and-the-xbox-360/  (ok, technically early 2008)
ftp://ftp.stack.nl/pub/freebsd-xbox/

I don't know if much work has gone on since, but you might try installing the 7-CURRENT image and source upgrading to 8.  I am lead to believe that the only things that really matter are the frame buffer and the boot code.  Everything else should be(?) bog stock.


----------



## dietgert (Feb 5, 2010)

*Install CD`s*

Well I took some of these cd-images already...
After booting the xbox up with freebsd i get pixel trash only....
You can see blue, red  and yellow blocks what probably seems
to be the installer-startscreen.
But its not readable / usable.
This happens on a hdtv via component-cable, a normal TV via scart,
and also on a vga-monitor with sync on green via self-made cable.
The behaviour is ever the same.
This behaviour is no problem of the xbox itself.
It booted Linux-cd`s like X-dsl or xUbuntu without any problems..


----------

